# Samsung clx3170fn printer over ipp an Cups, kein Druck

## hand1977

Hi,

ich bin in Gentoo ziemlich neu, habe aber in Linux schon Erfahrung (openSUSE, Ubuntu usw. ).

Die Installation von Gentoo verlief auch ziemlich gut. (amd64, KDE 4.4.5). Das setzen der USE/Flags verlangte etwas Nachforschungsarbeit im Internet aber ging ganz gut.

Ich habe aber noch drei kleinere Probleme:

1. KDE ist nur halb in Deutsch und halb in Englisch (Menues usw.)

2. unter einigen Benutzern scheint Phonon mein Alsa zu unterdruecken, so dass ich dort keinen Sound habe.

3. (deswegen schreibe ich) mein Netzwerkdrucker SAMSUNG CLX-3170fn verweigert ohne erkennbaren Grund die Arbeit unter Gentoo (openSuse und Ubuntu funzt)

Was habe ich gemacht

1. Gentoo Printing Guide fuer ipp

2. Installation von SAMSUNG Unified Printing Driver Linux

3. Drucker erscheint unter http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/

Wo ist das Probelm:

Nun, wenn ich etwas drucken will wird der Job als pending markiert aber es wird nie gedruckt.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich weiss mir keinen Rat mehr....

cupsd.conf

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".

#

printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.3.11

# Written by cupsd on 2011-04-03 14:19

<DefaultPrinter clx3170>

Info 

Location 

DeviceURI ipp://192.168.178.18

State Idle

StateTime 1301833172

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

Use Flags:

USE="gimp gd dbus nls pam php ppds slp ssl gtk -gnome -debug -icu -doc -examples -test ipv6 python readline a52 avi oggvorbis quicktime acpi bluetooth cdda raw scanner snmp matroska mozilla plasma cups dvb gstreamer ieee1394 ipod hal X ffmpeg static-libs truetype new-login declarative xorg xscreensaver xv xcomposite xinerama opengl aiglx jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf mad vidix asf win32codecs mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real samba java bzip2 symlink sqlite spell xml fam dbus aoss threads rdesktop qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr mmx sse sse2 usb nvidia xvmc"

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

cu

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> 1. KDE ist nur halb in Deutsch und halb in Englisch (Menues usw.) 

 

Schau mal nach ob deine LINGUAS-Variable in der /etc/make.conf steht und ob das KDE-Paket  kde-base/kde-l10n installiert hast.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. (deswegen schreibe ich) mein Netzwerkdrucker SAMSUNG CLX-3170fn verweigert ohne erkennbaren Grund die Arbeit unter Gentoo (openSuse und Ubuntu funzt)

 

1. Hattest du vorher (Suse/Ubuntu) die Installation auch manuell über die Cups-Schnittstelle gemacht?

2. Ist das ein USB-Drucker? Wenn ja dann schau bitte nach ob in deinem aktuellen Kernel (selbstgebaut?),

die USB_Printer option abgeschaltet ist. Also müsste der Befehl:

```
$ grep CONFIG_USB_PRINTER /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

ergeben. Hintergrund: Cups bringt sein eigenes Kernelmodul mit und wenn der USB-Printer-Support im Kernel aktiviert ist, kann Cups sein Modul mit den Treibern und Co. nicht laden. Für eine genauere Beschreibung dieses Problems schau hier - [Cups-1.4.4] USB-Drucker wird nicht erkannt

3. Warum ich frage ob du Cups selber eingerichtet hast: Hast du genau den selben Treiber bei Cups ausgewählt welchen du auch unter Suse und Co hattest?

Grüße

Chris

----------

## hand1977

hi Chris

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort

1.

LINGUAS="de" ist in /etc/make.conf von mir gesetzt

habe aber nur emerge kde-l10n gemacht.

werde nochmal kde-base/kde-l10n emergen. Denke aber das wird keinen Unterschied machen.

3.

3.1. in SUSE und UBUNTU nur über den SAMSUNG unified Driver. Cups ist ja bei beiden Distros schon ab werk installiert.

3.2. USB fähig aber nur über Netzwerk verbunden

Ausgabe grep CONFIG_USB_PRINTER /usr/src/linux/.config:

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

3.3.

Das grafische Tool des SAMSUNG Treibers trägt alle erforderlichen Werte in CUPS ein ( Zumindest soweit ich das sehen kann )

ich habe immer nur den Unififed driver von Samsung genutzt für alle Distros.

----------

## hand1977

eine Sache habe ich noch herausgefunden:

```
jan@i7core ~ $ lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: clx3170

device for clx3170: ipp://192.168.178.18

clx3170 accepting requests since Sun Apr  3 18:06:04 2011

printer clx3170 is idle.  enabled since Sun Apr  3 18:06:04 2011

        Unable to start filter "rastertosamsungsplc" - No such file or directory.
```

Dieses Unable to start filter usw. ist bei SUSE und Ubuntu nicht vorhanden.

Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem.....

----------

## hand1977

Ich habs....

Unable to start filter "rastertosamsungsplc" - No such file or directory war der fehler

```

ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/* /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

```

hat es behoben.

Nicht zu fassen ein simpler link bringt mich fast zum durchdrehen...

Ich werde jetzt mal veruschen mein KDE volständig auf Deutsch zu bekommen.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und noch einen schönen Tag.

cu

----------

## Max Steel

Du wirst wahrscheinlich die Lokalisierung fürs System noch auf English haben, ansonsten hat mein Vater unter KDE 4.5.5 und kdepim 4.4.9 dasselbe Problem mit den Englischen Menüs. Allerdings nur unter den kdepim Apps ^^

Demnächst steht da das Update auf kde 4.6.1 und kdepim 4.4.10 an (also in einem Rutsch) und dann weiterschaun.

----------

## ChrisJumper

-_- ich hab nicht genau gelesen.

Wenn wenn du den Samsung-Treiber so installiert hast wirst du das von mir gedachte USB-Problem vielleicht doch nicht haben... nun ja Hauptsache es läuft. Das KDE-Paket ist wohl identisch, ich hatte es bei mir mal vergessen und da war vieles in Englisch. Glaube da wird wirklich kein Unterschied sein wenn du das schon installiert hast.

----------

## hand1977

Hi nochmal, 

habe jetzt auch alles auf Deutsch lokalisiert.

das Problem habe ich hier gefunden und die lösung funzte bei mir.

Danke für die Hilfe....

Jan

----------

